# Another awesome day on the Swift



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

One of these days, I'm gonna learn how to edit haha
Pretty sure I could put a sic Swift edit out by now:embarrased1:

https://vimeo.com/


Haven't touched the Dupraz, other than bringin' it over to the rack to lock up.


TT


----------



## Alpine Duke (Jun 21, 2015)

The rider is wearing gloves and is therefore....CLEARLY not T squared. I am therefore forced to ignore this video and proclaim it to be a counterfeit :grin::wink:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Timmy, I want to see a video of you pushing that thing to its limits.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

Sweet man, I'm vicariously stoked. Can't wait to hit the hill tomorrow.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

lol, Tony Montana. Nice one Mang. >


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ridinbend said:


> Timmy, I want to see a video of you pushing that thing to its limits.


I too, want to see that video. haha

I'm workin' on it.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I love bonkin' the tail off shit, got a tonne of clips with quick taps here & there.

Gonna have to make an edit out of all those too.

My shit ass pc won't even run the gopro editing software.:crying:


TT

Don't know if you can tell I tapped the tree @ the end of the clip?

You can hear it though.


----------

